# Mag Lights



## fishndad (Jun 18, 2012)

alot of talk about cheap lights from China.Having problems with drop ins or tail cap switches.
The list goes on and on.

I like millions of folks have owned many Mags.
And i have had very few if any problems.From the older incans to there latest led models.
Mags have been as reliable to me as a set of channel locks.

So why do folks (myself included) continue to order these cheapos from china?


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 18, 2012)

fishndad said:


> alot of talk about cheap lights from China.Having problems with drop ins or tail cap switches.
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> I like millions of folks have owned many Mags.
> ...



After 12 led.lights and over 2000$ my go to light is my 6 d mag which I keep under my bed

When my wife hears a noise I reach for the light with the most mass. Not the most lumens lol


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 19, 2012)

Have you folks tried a malkoff dropin? Last I saw, they were on sale for like, $40. It is what it implies, barely more than remove the guts, drop in this chunka burnin lumens, and enjoy light. I think there may be a reflector mod required. I.e. cut off the stem with a knife ;-) There are much more detailed instructions elsewhere, but just to give you a general idea of how easy to install.


----------



## cland72 (Jun 19, 2012)

Any link to beamshots of the Malkoff Maglite dropin? I have an old 2D model kicking around and might be willing to pull the trigger on the upgrade.

To your point, I think people buy Chinese lights for their small size (compared to the C & D model mags) and multiple output options.


----------



## badtziscool (Jun 19, 2012)

I think it's just that, cheap (as in price). It's like a promise of mega lumens or maybe a unique body style or interface, and we all know in the back of our heads that it probably won't work as advertised, but for such a low price, we just don't care if they're subpar performers. AND, if we happen to find one that is actually decent, then it's like we hit the jackpot: finding a good usable light for a great price.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm not in this hobby for having lights; I'm in it for the fun of it. As such, it's kinda fun knowing that when the light gets here, I'll havta disassemble it and carefully reassemble it, understanding along the way how it was meant to be assembled and coming up with different optimizations (read: hax) to the overall system. The main downside is the whole "supporting the wrong economy" thing. I rationalize by taking my heritage into account, but I do still feel bad that I can't afford more domestic lights. 

When it comes to quality, you get what you pay for. My L2 has never failed me yet, but in my own humble opinion, I've increased the build quality of this light by verifying and modifying any possible weaknesses I find. However, if I knew I were going into a life or death situation, I would grab my 6P.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lesliewong/4428615074/
This photo is a decent starter, but you can do another image search at images.google.com for malkoff mag drop in beam shots and find quite a few others of varying exposures and comparing to different models of lights. You can see a nice, tight spot, with a slightly misshapen corona and the standard even spill. The corona shape is due to the "wobbliness" inherent to the maglite's head's threads. In non-white-wall use, it is not noticeable, but you can hold the head and make the beam a perfect beam for a whitewall if you so desired.


----------



## watchcollector1968 (Jun 20, 2012)

fishndad said:


> alot of talk about cheap lights from China.Having problems with drop ins or tail cap switches.
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> I like millions of folks have owned many Mags.
> ...



I often wonder that myself. I have come up with a few answers I think. Often it is said on various light forums that Maglites are for "The masses" of people and that no "flashaholic" would have one. I personally love 'em.

When somebody needs a light to take camping to look at something 500 feet away "but I want it cheap" then the budget minded will point out some cheap chinese light that advertises 500 lumens (which it may or may not do). Lets face it, probably 80 percent have fallen for lumen marketing thinking that lumens are the only measure of brightness. My 137 lumen Maglite ML100 2C with its 23000 lux will easily out throw plenty of these supposed little 500 lumen Chinese lights and still have plenty of usable spill light. But but but how can that be? The Chinese light has more lumens????

I know some people like to have to take something apart, clean it, make sure it is put together right, buy extra parts (until they have spent more on a budget light than a real light) and talk about how it is just as good as a Surefire for 12 bucks. Im different, I like to buy things and then have them work right out of the box...strange I know.

Still the budget lights are probably good for somebody who wants to go light up the backyard for a few minutes or have 3 sets of shelves filled up with lights to take a picture of their "collection".

Oh well, if everybody settled on one type and brand of light then we would not have light forums and would not have lights to talk and argue about.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 20, 2012)

jmpaul320 said:


> After 12 led.lights and over 2000$ my go to light is my 6 d mag which I keep under my bed
> 
> When my wife hears a noise I reach for the light with the most mass. Not the most lumens lol


 The big Maglite would be great if fitted with a Fusion 36 LED drop-in ... Heavy and with a decent bright flood of light ...
.


----------



## fishndad (Jun 20, 2012)

cland72 said:


> Any link to beamshots of the Malkoff Maglite dropin? I have an old 2D model kicking around and might be willing to pull the trigger on the upgrade.
> 
> To your point, I think people buy Chinese lights for their small size (compared to the C & D model mags) and multiple output options.



Been wanting a malkoff myself.

And yes i agree they are looking for more compact pocket carry light.
But if you follow along. Many of the guys complaining have got more than 1 or even several cheap knockoffs.
Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice im a dumbass!


----------



## JerryM (Jun 25, 2012)

I like Mag Lights. However, for daily carry the single cell AAA and AA Chinese made lights fill a need. However, if all I had was a C cell and a 2 AA mag light I would not really need anything else. Those served me well for many years.
Jerry


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm retroing a minimag. Had it in the works for a long time. The end of the tunnel is near.


----------



## fishndad (Jun 25, 2012)

cant wait to see it and all you put into it


----------



## JaffoAZ (Jun 25, 2012)

Maybe you guys have already seen it, but there's a dude over on BLF ( and here, I think) that is modding old Mini Mag AA incans to run a custom XL-m drop-in on a single AA - size cell. The reviews are fantastic, and they looks great and perform well, albeit at something like $65 a pop. I've always loved my Mini-mags, but I can't justify spending the cheese, even if it's for a retro-cool factor. At least not YET. 

My problems with the Maglights are size vs. performance, and a severe lag when it comes to keeping up with other manufacturers in the innovation and improvement departments. Let's face it. We all want quality light to do whatever we are needing light for, and we want it to fit in our hand. I have a Mini-mag incan AA that looks pathetic next to his brother who has had a (somewhat silly) cree upgrade. So the 2x or 3xD-cell bazookas that put out LESS usable light than some of these more advanced "chinese" budget torches seem like dinosaurs to me, even if they hurt more when you smack someone with it. For the price of a good Maglight with their latest technology and quality, I can have two custom-built Chinese cheapies that far out-perform the old stand-bys. 

Don't get me wrong - I am NOT anti-Maglight. I will always love them. But after looking around a bit and reading these forums a LOT... I can't understand why someone would settle for the performance of a Mag when, for the same $$ they can get a little hand torch that has multiple modes, specifically preferred bin or tint, and higher performance on something much more efficient and less dirty than C or D-cell alkaline cells. The body of one of my Mini-Mags is permanently fused to a pair of corroded alkaline AAs. I am through with store bought alkaline anything at this point. 

They are making some really cool custom mods that bring the awesome old Maglight bodies to the present with nice LED technology and li-ion battery configs. Why settle for the old dull yellow dimness of the incans? Maybe you guys are talking about LED Mags and I missed it. But if I want a torch in my hand, it's all about powerful, reliable light, and performance. Everything progresses.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Jun 26, 2012)

Size vs performance? I've personally have seen what Maglites can do to burglars, aggressive dogs, ..... 
I've used Mags as tools too, from leverage to a hammer. Their size is a benefit when needed. 

Maglite leans toward reliability and useability. Sorry if they don't have 20 useless modes or don't fit in your pocket or have a bazillion lumens. 

I'll include Kel-Lite. You'll sometimes find a 30-40 year old flashlight at a flea market or a yard sale, scratched up, dinged, inscriped with name or SN or ID or...... and it powers up with new batteries... says a lot for simplicity & good ol' Made in USA quality. Maglite, old KelLites, Brinkmann Legends.... will be still working when alien archaeologists dig them up. 

I also own 20+ year old Maglites. Lets see how well all these so-called innovative and improved lights last. We already have seen import reliability with the number of threads on 'why doesn't my innovative improved cheaper import doesn't work right'. I know that I'm tired of replacing switches, fixing drivers, cleaning threads, fixing cold solder joints, improving contacts, stretching springs, adding little battery magnets...... The more import lights I buy, the more repair projects I have. 

For the cost of the Maglite, I too could have several imported junk flashlights. But, I know that my Maglite will outlast any of them. 

I, for one, wish that the 7D Maglite's come back.... caveman technology at its best!

I prefer flashlights that take normal batteries that are available everywhere and in bulk. The unrechargeable, when power is out, batteries are useless. The good ol' C and D flashlights make a great showing during every hurricane and snow storm induced power outage. 

I don't have a problem with alkalines. If you use your flashlight, you'll end up replacing them before there is an issue. If not, make an effort to inspect or just replace batteries as needed. Stick with name brand locally bought alkalines. Too many alkaline 'name brand' clones and knock-offs sold online.

I certainly hope that Maglite doesn't go all gee-whiz gimmicky featured:
http://www.maglite.com/productline.asp

The Maglite also makes a great canvas for all the modders out there. 

For those that demand more output or runtime, there are plenty of LED drop-ins and conversions available.


----------



## JaffoAZ (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree with all of the points you've made. Mags will last forever and are built like tanks and will split noggins. 

I still dig innovation and progress as well. I am not against modding a big Mag a bit, though...

.


----------



## wordwalker3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Toughest flashlight ...Maglite 3C, purchased in the late 70's early 80's, recently upgraded with a dropin from Malkoff devices because I just could not bring myself to toss it. I'm VERY pleased with the upgrade. Surefire E1E, my son's E2E, any of my Solarforce L2P/L2Tseries, Shadow TC6. My least tough lights, anything from DD or DX...I think I'm cured from low budget lights.


----------



## Mike_TX (Jul 16, 2012)

Funny - I have several old Mags in drawers. After i got my first Ultrafire LED, the Mags got retired. Now, when I look at the pitiful output of a 2xAA Minimag, I have to laugh. Even my big 2xD and 3xD Mags are laughable - horrible, horrible artifacts, uneven beams, etc., etc.

I know they can be rehabbed with LED dropins, but it's a lot easier and cheaper to just get one of the small, high-intensity lights purpose-built for this kind of thing.

RIP, Maglite.

.
.


----------



## betweenrides (Jul 16, 2012)

JaffoAZ said:


> Maybe you guys have already seen it, but there's a dude over on BLF ( and here, I think) that is modding old Mini Mag AA incans to run a custom XL-m drop-in on a single AA - size cell. The reviews are fantastic, and they looks great and perform well, albeit at something like $65 a pop.



That would be JohnnyMac. 

As a proud owner of one of his candy apple red single AA/14500 Mini-Mac Zombie Hunters, it seriously kicks butt. XM-L,TIR optic and 5 modes. Beautiful light and a serious performer, plus it just glides into your pocket. One of my favorite rotating edc's.

I have and always will love Maglites. The new Pro+ is a very nice flashlight that competes very well with others in it's class, at least in initial output, plus it has the classic design and feel of a Mag. Currently don't own any C or D-cell Mags, but I'm on the lookout for a 2C in gunmetal with a decent LED. I'm not a modder, probably won't ever be based on my almost total ignorance of electronics and serious lack of time due to another full time hobby (Cycling). So I'm dependent on getting a light that works when I buy it with minimal futzing around with it. Largely due to the excellent advice and knowledge here and over at BLF, I am now confident about using Li-Ion batteries, disassembling a light, cleaning it, lubing it and putting it back together. Driver or LED swap? No way I'm going there. Replacing a lens, o-ring, switch or a boot? No problem.

I've been in this hobby for about 4 years, seriously for the last 2-1/2. I'm up to 30+ flashlights, most of those are China sourced 'budget' lights. There are some very cheap crappy lights for sale out there, especially on fleabay, but also some brands that are quite good. I would rank my lights from Solarforce, Balder, N-Light and Shadow as very good quality. Recently picked up two Thrunite lights (T30 and Ti) and they are the bomb, but I'm not sure that is considered budget around here. All these lights share good design, finish, workmanship, performance and I've never had an issue with any of them. TrustFire (If it's not a fake) is ok but somewhat hit or miss, but then they are generally a lot cheaper too. For the most part, the other ****Fire lights are just what you would expect for the money: Cheap. If they don't work right, well I didn't pay a lot for it so I'm not too upset and I don't mind plunking down $10-20 on an experiment. I see a cheap light that I like the looks of or that has been rated well by another forum member and the price is right, I'm going to buy it (See JohnnyMacs review of the Trustfire Z8 below - case in point). And every once in a while, you stumble across a jewel in the rough. I picked up a TangsFire HD 2010 last month (Stupid Name) that is an absolute killer thrower. For $34. Yes, it required a little work, but nothing I couldn't handle with a little help from my forum friends.

There's room for all kinds of lights if you're a flashaholic. It doesn't have to be either/or.


----------



## hoffmyster86 (Jul 21, 2012)

fishndad said:


> alot of talk about cheap lights from China.Having problems with drop ins or tail cap switches.
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> I like millions of folks have owned many Mags.
> ...



its the dream of reduced size, longer use and ooooo bright bright bright purdy light that yu can see fu miles with?:laughing:


----------



## PCC (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm a run time junkie. I don't EDC a big 2/3D Mag, but, I have them sitting at home waiting for "the big one". If/when that happens pretty much all of my lithium powered lights will be retired until things return to normal. As far as Chinese made lights are concerned, I only buy the higher quality ones: ThruNite; Solarforce; 4Sevens; etc.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree. Mags are normaly indestructible. My magcharger recently had switch problems after about 10 years, maglite repaired with no charge and they paid return postage. I like the best of both worlds, a good high tech modern compact high lumen import plus my mag or pelican 8060 that uses recharge or normal batteries.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2012)

deadrx7conv said:


> Maglite leans toward reliability and useability. Sorry if they don't have 20 useless modes or don't fit in your pocket or have a bazillion lumens.




Mine does but more like 5 modes and 900Lm, Mr Maglica built it... I just made it better (along with many other enthusiasts) :thumbsup:


----------



## smithd003 (Aug 9, 2012)

I still love my maglights, now that I've updated them with cree droppins. I have two old 2D cell lights with permanent spots on my shelf. They are dependable, easy to find, and they make me feel safe-- like I have a large club in my hand if needed.
My AA maglights however are going to be phased out. I used to love them. At the time, I thought of them as the only "real flashlight." They were the first I remember having candle mode--which was cool as they actually looked a lot like a candle only a lot brighter. I do remember however, the bulbs didn't seem to last long.
Now that I put new led's in, bulb life isn't an issue, but beam quality is. The pattern has lots of rings and and I've seen a lot of reports on the prongs on the led insert breaking off--so I bought a smart switch for one. I just don't see spending much more on a light for nostalgic reasons when I could buy a new light with a better beam pattern and variable intensities.


----------



## Newuser01 (Aug 10, 2012)

smithd003 said:


> I've updated them with cree droppins.


Would you expend a bit on this? what dropin, what kind of output and cells ? TIA.


----------



## thaglyde (Aug 10, 2012)

I all honesty, who doesnt have a mag. I give mine to my wife when the storms hit because I'm scared if I give her one of the guns she may shoot me. We issue mini mags at my job with a led drop in and they get the job done. However, there may be some that do the job better but will the still light up after 20-30 years of abuse including the tossing in the cheapest of alkalines, which I know many of us would have a hard time touching an elcheapo battery.


----------



## smithd003 (Aug 10, 2012)

Newuser01 said:


> Would you expend a bit on this? what dropin, what kind of output and cells ? TIA.



Sure, On the 2D cell Maglites I used the TerraLux TLE-6EXB MiniStar5 dropin. It's advertised at 140 lmns. I use regular Duracells. Even though they aren't the brightest, these improved my lights enough that I would use them around the house.
On the AA mini Mags, I used the TerraLux TLE-6EXB MiniStar5 conversion kit. It also is supposed to put out 140 lmns. I use Duracells in one and Eneloops in the other. Again, they are bright enough to be usefull, it's the ring effect I have a problem with. If anyone has a suggestion on how to solve that, I would sure appreciate it.


----------



## march.brown (Aug 10, 2012)

Newuser01 said:


> Would you expend a bit on this? what dropin, what kind of output and cells ? TIA.


I have a 2D maglite fitted with a Fusion 36 ... It runs on either two 18650's or six AA's (in two 3AA to D convertors).

My Wife has a 2C also fitted with a Fusion 36 ... Hers will work with two C cells ... Naturally I put two 18500's in instead ... Works great as her general purpose kitchen torch ... She doesn't know what batteries are in it and as it doesn't get a lot of use , I just charge them up every few months.

The Fusion is a great floody light and it fits the C or D maglite bodies perfectly.
.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Aug 21, 2012)

Mike_TX said:


> Funny - I have several old Mags in drawers. After i got my first Ultrafire LED, the Mags got retired. Now, when I look at the pitiful output of a 2xAA Minimag, I have to laugh. Even my big 2xD and 3xD Mags are laughable - horrible, horrible artifacts, uneven beams, etc., etc.
> 
> I know they can be rehabbed with LED dropins, but it's a lot easier and cheaper to just get one of the small, high-intensity lights purpose-built for this kind of thing.
> 
> ...



Mags still serve a purpose IMO. For throw and usable spill the D cell series are still very capable. An LED drop in is also peanuts to buy and the last forever on D cells.


----------



## yliu (Aug 21, 2012)

I love my 3D LED Maglite. The smooth and shiny finish is very nice, and the heft makes it feel indestructible.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Aug 21, 2012)

This XP-E drop in cost all of about £12-13, ok it might only claim 180 lumens, but real world use transformed my existing 3D MagLite. Better focus, smoother artefact free beam, very usable spill and brilliant throw. It easily out throws my 393 lumen EagleTac.















If you don't mind the heft of a MagLite I think they are still highly usable and modable units for few £££ or $$$.


----------



## dlrflyer (Aug 21, 2012)

I think most people here realize that the while perhaps not cutting edge, the durability and reliability of a Mag can be comforting. Now to be honest, I have only found that high reliability with the Magcharger and C/D cell lights, mostly due to the switch being so good. Minis with the rotary switch are not so reliable as the big lights, and I have no idea how the new electronic switches will perform over time. Also, the new style incans using bi-pins are arriving in numbers, so if you still prefer PR bulb based Mags, you better get to the store and buy them now before they are gone.


----------



## yliu (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't really like the electronic switch on my XL50, it sometimes does not register clicks. 

Otherwise, I have not found any problems in 6 months of light use.


----------



## blunto (Aug 26, 2012)

Are the cheapo led replacement bulbs for the MAG worth the money? I see them in Walmart for like $18. I have four D Cell MAGS that I want to upgrade without spending a fortune.


----------



## jd350az (Aug 27, 2012)

I have used the cheap LED conversions for the 2d and 2AA and they are decent. Problem I ran into was Costco was selling a combo pack of the 2d and 2aa LED lights from Mag for $32 or so which made them cheaper than the conversion and IMO they blew the conversions away. Now I am in the spot of having all these old incandescent maglites around and nothing to do with them so I think I will actually keep buying the conversions for some and mod some with the high end options as well and see if I can get some nice lights with the nostalgic factor of growing up with those old mags.


----------



## fishndad (Aug 27, 2012)

be sure you check the voltage some are different and you might need lith ion batts.
but yes the cheap led drop-in bulbs are better than the standard incans.


----------



## PCC (Aug 27, 2012)

blunto said:


> Are the cheapo led replacement bulbs for the MAG worth the money? I see them in Walmart for like $18. I have four D Cell MAGS that I want to upgrade without spending a fortune.


I don't have any Mags set up this way anymore as I've set up my Fultons with these bulbs, but, I used to buy both the Nite Ize 1W and the 1/2W LED bulbs for each of my "Big One" emergency lights. The 1W bulb would be the primary while the 1/2W was stored in the tail cap. That way I had a usable light for daily tasks and a long lasting bulb that I could swap if things are really bad and conserving the last bit of energy from the cells is crucial. As an added benefit, the Nite Ize bulbs have a broad voltage range allowing me to use adapters to allow me to scavenge for and use: AA, C, D, and 2X 18650 all in the same light.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Aug 28, 2012)

blunto said:


> Are the cheapo led replacement bulbs for the MAG worth the money? I see them in Walmart for like $18. I have four D Cell MAGS that I want to upgrade without spending a fortune.



Yes. Although I don't know about the ones from WalMart, I buy mine online from The Torch Site (based in the UK). A drop in is £12-14 while buying a new incan MagLite will set you back £20-30.


While evidently less lumens, my 180 lumen XP-E 3D Mag easily out throws my EagleTac D25LC2 despite it's claimed 343 OTF lumens.


----------



## LightCrazy (Sep 2, 2012)

I sill have a 3 "C" cell and a 4 "C" cell mag, and have a battery question. I was going to put in some NiMH batteries, and then read that mag only recommends Alkalines. Any idea why? I thought maybe the voltage-sucking Incan halogen/xenon bulbs would get more battery life with the NiMH cells.


----------



## Vortus (Sep 2, 2012)

Get an old incan mag host, people getting rid of them cheap. $40 for a malkoff XPG drop in. Imo best bargain around. 250 lumen, long run time, and pretty much bomb proof. Only thing needed will be a new switch cover from time to time.


----------



## bdiddy11 (Sep 6, 2012)

Are there different heads you can get for maglites to help with keeping a better hot spot? Or is that dependent more on the reflector/glass? I just got a Terralux LED for my 3D mag... but the spill and hot spot isn't as great as I'd like. Worlds better than before... but I still want more


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 6, 2012)

bdiddy11 said:


> Or is that dependent more on the reflector



CPF member fivemega has some custom reflectors. You should seek out the custom made thread. There are 3 types as far as I am aware but there are possibly more.


----------



## vestureofblood (Sep 7, 2012)

Ya know I have to agree. Maglites are quality at a fair price period. Something I read just today has elevated their status in my mind as well. Anyone who has not read their "mission statement" should take a look. 

http://www.maglite.com/mag_commitment.asp

From the beginning Maglite has held fast to their tradition of keeping jobs in America. In a day where everything from food to fashion is an import I truly respect them for continuing to "carry the torch".


----------



## PCC (Sep 7, 2012)

You'd think, with all the money that MagLite makes, that they would open an O-ring factory so that they can proudly state "Proudly made in the USA" on the packaging.

Mr Maglica, if you read this and decide to act on it the only compensation I would like is an ML150, thanks!


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Sep 17, 2012)

I just ordered a 5-d cell "red" mag lite from walmart on line. it was 16.95 "delivered" its the best deal I could find on one. I really wanted black but the price was almost double...... go figure ! anyway I,am going to order the malkoff devise for it plus glass lens. I've used maglites for decades with 0 problems and even the AA mags have been a tremendous asset with me being a mechanic. I plan on converting them to glass lens and leds also as soon as I determin which led's are best for the swap. I have a surefire M-3 a special forces friend of mine gave me, when he gave it to me the batterys were dead. he told me it was $250.00 and I said yea right ! well I got me some 123 batterys and loaded it up, boy it blew me away, I never seen a flash light so powerful ! times sure have changed in the F/L arena in the past decade. just goes to show you can learn a old dog new tricks LOL
BOB


----------



## ericjohn (Sep 18, 2012)

I will ALWAYS buiy Maglite, well that is as long as they manufacture their lights here in the States. Yes they are out of date (up until recently), but they are coming around. I ordered me a Mini Maglite Pro and I cannot wait until it arrives. Has anyone seen the Mag Tac line? I foamed at the mouth with amazement when I read about them. 

The only time I would buy chinese (other Asian exporters I don't mind), would be to purchase a Garrity flashlight. I regret every other chinese light that I have purchased.

What is awesome about Maglite is that they treat their workers well, their factory is in the U.S.A., their price is VERY fair, they are pretty much failsafe and they can double as self defense instruments.

Need I go on.

I would also buy Sure Fire IF I could afford it. 

We need more like those two.


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Sep 19, 2012)

Well got my big "Red" 5 D mag lite today. sure is long and I can see how it would make a formadable "club" if need be LOL. anyway before I order my malkoff devise for it I thought I,d try to cut my reflector myself. could you fellas share how you-all cut yours down to 1/8" ? all tips would be greatly appreciated for this newbie !
bob in tn.


----------



## PCC (Sep 19, 2012)

I use a Dremel with a plastic cutting bit. Take it slow and try not to lose any fingers. The cutting bit tends to grab the plastic and will pull it around the outside diameter and, if your finger is in the way, over your finger, too.


----------



## biglights (Sep 19, 2012)

jmpaul320 said:


> After 12 led.lights and over 2000$ my go to light is my 6 d mag which I keep under my bed
> 
> When my wife hears a noise I reach for the light with the most mass. Not the most lumens lol



Thats when I grab my TK70, big and bad.


----------



## ARA (Sep 19, 2012)

BCOWANWHEELS said:


> Well got my big "Red" 5 D mag lite today. sure is long and I can see how it would make a formadable "club" if need be LOL. anyway before I order my malkoff devise for it I thought I,d try to cut my reflector myself. could you fellas share how you-all cut yours down to 1/8" ? all tips would be greatly appreciated for this newbie !
> bob in tn.




I cut mine using a hand saw, i taped around the diameter using masking tape. Slow and deliberate to ensure the cut was straight. A can of compressed air helps in blowing all the tiny bits of plastic off the reflector.


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Sep 20, 2012)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## parnass (Oct 8, 2012)

The new 2AAA Mini Maglite LED penlight is pretty decent. I bought one yesterday for about $18.

The focus is adjustable, though the typical donut hole appears when set towards flood. When adjust for tighter focus, the 2AAA Mini Maglite LED throws a beam farther than my C4 Streamlight Stylus Pro.

The pocket clip furnished with the 2AAA looks the same as the clip Maglite sells for Solitaires and is thinner and smaller than the clips on Streamlight and Pelican penlights.

My favorite 2AAA penlight remains the Pelican 1920, though I have no regrets about buying the thinner 2AAA Mini Maglite LED.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Oct 9, 2012)

parnass said:


> The new 2AAA Mini Maglite LED penlight is pretty decent. I bought one yesterday for about $18.
> 
> The focus is adjustable, though the typical donut hole appears when set towards flood. When adjust for tighter focus, the 2AAA Mini Maglite LED throws a beam farther than my C4 Streamlight Stylus Pro.


I've done a lot of thinking about the MagLite focus thing, and I think I've finally figured it out. It's not really a flood to throw thing and I don't believe that's the intention. It really is a focus, i.e. "focus" the light for a tight beam at a wall say 30-40 feet away. Nice tight hot spot. Now point the light at something 12-18 inches away and you'll get the donut in the beam. Most other SMO reflector lights suffer this. However with the Mag you can now re-focus it for close range use to remove the donut hole.

As a side affect it also allows you to make the hot spot bigger or tighter (within certain bounds), so you can light up a slightly wider area at the sacrifice of range, or turn it into a very good thrower given it's small reflector size.


----------



## parnass (Oct 9, 2012)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> I've done a lot of thinking about the MagLite focus thing, and I think I've finally figured it out. It's not really a flood to throw thing and I don't believe that's the intention. It really is a focus,...



Interesting explanation. Thanks. :thanks:


----------



## Jash (Oct 20, 2012)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> \
> 
> As a side affect it also allows you to make the hot spot bigger or tighter (within certain bounds), so you can light up a slightly wider area at the sacrifice of range, or turn it into a very good thrower given it's small reflector size.



I have a 3D with a Malkoff dropin, and you can make quite a large hotspot before you get any donut effect. With the Terralux dropin (rebel led) you can't make the hotspot much wider before you get a donut hole.

I keep a 4D maglite with the Terralux dropin next to the drivers seat in my car, with 4 Eneloops in adaptors. It's bright enough for most tasks, and cheap enough that if it gets lost/stolen, I'm not going to cry.

The 3D with the Malkoff dropin is my 'bump in the night' light as it's blindingly bright and is a single mode only light, so I know that if I need to light up the neighbourhood it's not going to be on a low mode by accident. Sure I have brighter lights, but I don't want to risk having to have instantly bright light and find I've got 10 lumens coming out the front of the TK60. Plus, on the Maglite there's only one button so it's idiot proof!


----------



## jamesbeat (Oct 30, 2012)

jmpaul320 said:


> After 12 led.lights and over 2000$ my go to light is my 6 d mag which I keep under my bed
> 
> When my wife hears a noise I reach for the light with the most mass. Not the most lumens lol



When my wife hears a noise, I reach for my Mossberg 500. 
No way I'd rely on a club for home defense!


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Oct 30, 2012)

I REACH FOR MY 1. COLT 1911 45ACP THEN MY SUREFIRE F/L BY THEN MY 2 GERMAN SHEPERDS MOST LIKELY HAVE DEALT WITH THE PROBLEM, I,AM THERE BACK UP. HEHE


----------



## TMedina (Nov 2, 2012)

What bothered me most about Maglite is the lack of market responsiveness. They refused to upgrade their products to LEDs until very recently, and then the LEDs they did release were so much garbage.

I cannot stand the 2AA multi-modes. The 3AA single mode was, in my humble opinion, their finest LED release to date. But their QA/QC blew - you could never tell if the quality was going to be decent on the electronics.

The 2AA Pro and Pro+ are nice, but sheesh - how many of us need retina-searing light for most flashlight tasks? A 2AA "EDC" with 80 lumens and I'd be all over it. Or even a 2-mode 2AA "low/high". 

As it is, I might browse their products from time to time, and I'm going to pick up a 2AAA LED out of nostalgia, but they aren't a default "go to" brand anymore - at least not for me.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Nov 2, 2012)

Trying to replace the incan bulbs in a couple of older 2AA's Mags became a real pain, so I just picked up a 3AA Mag LED, it's not the brightest but it's bright enough and IMO sure is a nice beam. I won't being messing with the older ones anymore. I've also been buying some incan C & D Mags lately and already put a Malkoff in one, very impressed! The newest 3D LED comes with a cree XPG (what I've read on here) and that's real nice as well.


----------



## rasmasyean (Nov 4, 2012)

For some reason, the 50 lumen TLE-1F (on a 2D Eveready flashlight) looks brighter than the 140 lumen TLE-6EX (on a 4C MagLite).
I measured the batteries and they are the same voltage.
Not sure if mine's defective or what.

http://www.led-replacement.com/tle-1f.html
http://www.led-replacement.com/tle-6ex.html


----------



## El Camino (Nov 4, 2012)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> I've done a lot of thinking about the MagLite focus thing, and I think I've finally figured it out. It's not really a flood to throw thing and I don't believe that's the intention. It really is a focus, i.e. "focus" the light for a tight beam at a wall say 30-40 feet away. Nice tight hot spot. Now point the light at something 12-18 inches away and you'll get the donut in the beam. Most other SMO reflector lights suffer this. However with the Mag you can now re-focus it for close range use to remove the donut hole.
> 
> As a side affect it also allows you to make the hot spot bigger or tighter (within certain bounds), so you can light up a slightly wider area at the sacrifice of range, or turn it into a very good thrower given it's small reflector size.



I completely agree. It allows you to focus to a tight spot at different distances, which can be quite useful in certain situations.


----------



## passive101 (Nov 5, 2012)

I just received my first maglite that I purchased since becoming a member of this site. When I was younger my brother and I both received 2xAA maglites as Christmas gifts. They were made in America and lasted a long time. In fact I lost mine, but I bet it would still work till this day. I purchased a 2xAA mini Maglite Pro Plus and I have to say it looks and feels like my old christmas stocking light that I received. It's not a tactical light and it won't be an EDC light ever. I wanted it for my office in case the power goes out or I need to walk someone to their car if the parking lot lights aren't working, or any number of other things around the place. I don't want clients to see my expensive lights nor does anyone need to see something tactical while I'm working usually. A maglite is "traditional" and nothing extreme. It lets me blend in, but this baby has 245 lumens if I need it, or running it at 25% power which is what would usually be done for. 

I'm a bit sad that it will very rarely ever be used, and it's such a nice light. It's comforting to know it will always be at my office though and ready to go. I have confidence it will always work when I need it to. If I ever need another emergency light I can always swing by and pick it up


----------



## AVService (Nov 21, 2012)

I have been using the AA LED Mag since I first saw them and I usually have one on my belt during the day.
I am always looking for something better and more practical but so far it has not come along?

I have used the XL50 extensively to thinking it would push the AA aside but there is just something tough to describe about how nice the AA LED is for daily work to me?

I do have an issue with every LED Mag I have used so far though.
They eat batteries much faster than claimed.I don't consider the light to still be working really when it throttles back output as voltage drops and these seem to all do this as they wear and as the batteries wear faster than any other light I have used.

I use disposable AA or AAA for work for lots of reasons and just can not believe how fast either Mag eats them.
I also probably use them a lot more than I realize.

Anyway I think the Mag is just another tool and like most tools each is appropriate for the right task.

Ed


----------



## betweenrides (Nov 21, 2012)

My Home Depot has MiniMaglite Pro on display at the front for $22.88, available in black, Red, Blue and Gunmetal. Gander Mountain has the black MM Pro for $24.95 in the Flashlight section.


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 27, 2012)

LightCrazy said:


> I sill have a 3 "C" cell and a 4 "C" cell mag, and have a battery question. I was going to put in some NiMH batteries, and then read that mag only recommends Alkalines. Any idea why? I thought maybe the voltage-sucking Incan halogen/xenon bulbs would get more battery life with the NiMH cells.



I don't know why Mag would only recommend alkaline batteries. I haven't seen this warning myself. But I can tell you that I have had NO PROBLEM using NiMH batteries in Maglites. As for battery life, a typical incandescent Mag (whether with the krypton or xenon bulb) draws around .8-.9A. This is around the limit of what you would want to draw from an alkaline C battery for too long. So I'm guessing that NiMH is probably going to run bright for longer than alkalines.

Speaking of alkalines, I honestly believe that Mag's desire to be 'average consumer friendly' by designing their lights around alkaline batteries is holding them back. I can't help but notice that their D cell lights use rather underpowered LEDs. And when you think about it, how hard or expensive would it REALLY be for them to stuff, say, an XM-L into one of their 3D LED lights? Not very, on both counts. But alkaline D cells just can't supply the amps to keep an XM-L happy. This would require NiMH or Li-Ion. And, quite honestly, the average person isn't too crazy about using either.

Strangely, their brightest lights are their AA lights (MiniMag Pro and MiniMag Pro+). But maybe they run more powerful LEDs in their AA lights because more people are likely to use AA NiMH batteries (compared to NiMH Cs or Ds).


----------



## El Camino (Nov 28, 2012)

The current 2D LED uses an XP-E, which is a good thrower. The 2D Pro is using either and XP-G or XM-L, but I'm not sure since no one seems to have one.


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Nov 28, 2012)

*I was just wondering about the new MagLights and I could use some advice please.*


I bought qty 4, 2xAA LED lights and qty 4, 2D LED lights. The were 50% off at Lowes on Black Friday. I paid $10.97 & 14.97, respectivley. I though they would make good gifts but it turns out I think the Rayovac Indestructables
seem to be a better bang for the buck.


Should I keep a couple of these and mod them, or just return them ? It looks like there is a 400 lumen drop in for the D light but it's 27$. So that puts me at 42$ for an upgraded 2D MagLight.

Is it worth the 42 bux for this upgrade or am I better off just buying something else for the 42$ and forget about the huge arsed light ?


Any advice/input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tjhabak (Nov 28, 2012)

El Camino said:


> The current 2D LED uses an XP-E, which is a good thrower. The 2D Pro is using either and XP-G or XM-L, but I'm not sure since no one seems to have one.



I have a 2D Pro. I can confirm it is an XP-G. It is also a very good thrower (in the context of Maglites) with that deep reflector and the extra lumens.


----------



## violatorjf (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't think anyone here has a problem with Mag Light durability-wise, they're just a bit bulky. Most of us would prefer to not have to use D-cells in a flashlight, however if they could come out with a serious power maker (maybe 500 lumens for $50 or less) I don't think most of us would mind dealing with the D-cells. One thing's for sure, they make a great host for the malkoff (and other comparable) dropins.


----------



## El Camino (Nov 28, 2012)

I like the D-Cell lights for walking in the woods. Maybe it's psychological.


----------



## RLH (Dec 3, 2012)

> My Home Depot has MiniMaglite Pro on display at the front for $22.88, available in black, Red, Blue and Gunmetal. Gander Mountain has the black MM Pro for $24.95 in the Flashlight section.


Ace hardware had the MiniMag Pro for $21.95.


----------



## apollomaker (Dec 4, 2012)

fishndad said:


> alot of talk about cheap lights from China.Having problems with drop ins or tail cap switches.
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> I like millions of folks have owned many Mags.
> ...



Howdy! -- well, don't feel like you are doing something unusual  ------ I come from the "MagLite" culture of many years as well and I will continue to keep my HEAVY 6D cell model in my truck next to the seat.

No need to go into what it is mainly there for but you can bet it is not just for a source of photons. Yes, I now too am getting into the new generation of "Lithium Torches" too and I think it will be both educational and fun at the same time.

I do much outdoor activity, much at night hunting and fishing, so the new light technology has its place with me for sure. But, again, so does my MagLite !!!! 


Enjoy both !!!! Cheers --- Bob


----------



## Ac7ss (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a 4D Maglight I have used for years using an unnamed LED drop in. Last I checked, the batteries had a 2007 use by date on them. they likely need to be replaced due to the compression of the positive terminals rather than the remaining battery life. I rarely carry this light anymore, it is a bit heavy and I have other options.


----------



## balurgo (Dec 25, 2012)

put a terralux drop in on the maglite and your are good to go :naughty:


----------



## Poppy (Dec 30, 2012)

Aahhyes68 said:


> *I was just wondering about the new MagLights and I could use some advice please.*
> 
> 
> I bought qty 4, 2xAA LED lights and qty 4, 2D LED lights. The were 50% off at Lowes on Black Friday. I paid $10.97 & 14.97, respectivley. I though they would make good gifts but it turns out I think the Rayovac Indestructables
> ...



Having much of an interest in comparing output of various flashlights is relatively new to me, so I have little experience. However I do have a couple of LED mags, and a couple of Rayovac indestructibles. I like them both. I compared a 3 D cell LED Mag to a 3 C cell indestructible, and despite the advertised lumen ratings, the Mag outshined the other both in throw, and spill. Now again, I'll point to the fact that I am a noobe, but you may want to pick up one Rayovac and make an actual comparison before you make a decision about returning the Mags. 

I think that after you make the comparison, that you will keep your Mags. To do considerably better, you'll have to pay considerably more $.


----------

